# Do you feed your bearded dragons broccoli?



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

and can they eat brussels and tomato? Conflicting advice!

Thanks!


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*In a word YES*

along with his strawberries, broccoli tops is one of the few veg that spike will eat in its normal form. But i do vary his veg/fruit diet. 
his options this week are: 
strawberry
broccoli
cauliflower
cabbage
carrot
brussel sprouts
But when i give him brussels i do need a peg on my nose the following day when i clean Spike's poop up


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't have a beardie so feel free to judge this as you see best : victory:

broccoli is one of the higher veg in oxalic acids which bind calcium and inhibit it from getting into the blood - I found a chart here, which is quite interesting:

Oxalic Acid Chart For Reptiles : Vegetarian Lizards

I imagine that you have to feed less of such food items


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

richnlou said:


> along with his strawberries, broccoli tops is one of the few veg that spike will eat in its normal form. But i do vary his veg/fruit diet.
> his options this week are:
> strawberry
> broccoli
> ...


If you use Strawberry, do you need to remove the seeds? 
Is cucumber and apple alright?


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

A7X said:


> If you use Strawberry, do you need to remove the seeds?
> Is cucumber and apple alright?


I mashed my strawberry's whole, but Frisbee only ever wants the juice not the fruit. Cucumber has a high water content and therefore is not a good staple food and apple is ok but like carrot is only given to mine as a treat. His staples are butternut squash, pak choi, curly kale and rocket. Try this guide also for what is staple, whats a treat and what to avoid http://www.ukbeardeddragons.co.uk/feeding.htm


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah I saw those links. Unfortunately some of them contradict with the adivce I've been given and other websites which claim to be knowledgeable. :/



stokesy said:


> broccoli is one of the higher veg in oxalic acids which bind calcium and inhibit it from getting into the blood - I found a chart here, which is quite interesting:
> 
> Oxalic Acid Chart For Reptiles : Vegetarian Lizards


Yeah exactly the reason I wanted to double check, but then if given as a 'treat' it'll be fine.

I've only had him for a few days now and he's eating mainly insects as he's still only 7 months old, so he's not eating much salad. However as a staple, which I will introduce to him now so he eats them as adult, I am thinking:

Spring greens
Butternut squash
Rocket salad
Mixed salad from Tesco (no iceberg in it)
Sweet potato, cooked
Papaya 

Then obviously I would throw in something else here and there throughout the week.

So is apple okay as part of their 'staple'?


----------



## richnlou (Sep 12, 2011)

*strawberry*

spike loves strawberry, other than his live feed its the one thing will eat on site.


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Ours loves raspberries and redcurrents. Would happily eat hem all day if we let her.


----------



## cydrosmil (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all im new to this forum as ive been given a beardie to babysit as my nephew isnt able to look after her at the mo. Leroy is about 14 months old, and is actually female, dispite the pet shop telling my nephew it was a male!

Anyway i tend to feed leroy 4-5 crickets or locust a day plus a mixture of veg. I buy the veg from asda, and vary the salads, today he has had herb salad (virgil victoire, saigon, mizuna, rocket, pea shoots, flat leaf parsley and coriander), the other mixed salad i tend to buy him is baby lambs lettuce and rocket. Leroy loves this especially the herb salad though am wondering if this is ok.

he also gets a couple large mealworms every 2 or 3 days, kale, and grated squash and carrot and i collect dandilion leaf and clover leaf from the garden. infact he quite enjoyed being in the garden eating the dandilions from the plant.

does this sound a good balanced diet as he seems healthy enough?


----------

